# Please help me identify this fish caught in the surf



## nashvillegroove (Sep 9, 2018)

Hi,
This is my first ever post on this forum. I went surf fishing at dawn this morning and caught this strange little fish. I have fished my whole life and I have never caught or seen one of these. I searched the FL fish & game site and google images but cannot find it. I'm hoping that someone on this forum can identify it.

I caught it on a plastic paddle tail swim bait. It was about 14-18" long and about 2 lbs. It has beady little eyes on the top of its head and a big, upturned mouth with lots of sharp little teeth. The coloration is light brown with faint spots and a white belly. 

It fought well for its size. I let him go unharmed.

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Southern Stargazer. They make great pets.


----------



## nashvillegroove (Sep 9, 2018)

That's it! Just looked it up and the pictures match. Thanks!


----------



## litespeed (Oct 15, 2018)

Pretty cool! They can discharge 50Vs. We caught one on the beach 30 years ago.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Rub it on your Grundel


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's good luck if you give it a smooch before release


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

^^^ Not so good advice. They will light you up. But if you choose the previous advice, please video it for educational purposes.


----------

